# Reset code for Drolet ECO-45



## bburnette (Jan 26, 2008)

We recently purchased a pellet stove and although we love it, we're still learning all the ins and outs. Our manufacturer is located in Quebec and isn't open on the weekend. It's Saturday afternoon, the outside temp is in the freezing area and our stove isn't working.  We've cleaned it well, but erroneously tried to reset it (pressing mode and reset buttons simultaneously for 3 seconds) too many times.  Does anyone know where I can get the reset information that will allow me to get this thing going??

 :-S


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't know the code. Have you tried unplugging it for about 5 minutes, then replugging it in?


----------



## bburnette (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes ... we actually unplugged it over night.  Apparently you can only try the "reset" 2-3 times and then it locks up and you need some code from the mfg to restart it ...
we were hoping you might have a Drolet supplier's name/number that we can call about a code?


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry I didn't answer this post earlier but I've been away from the computer.I had this problem also with error codes not resetting.Thru trial and error,I can only give you this.....If you press on both the hi and low buttons for the temperature set at the same time for a couple of seconds,you should get some action. Then you must press both of the next upper set of buttons.How I found this out is that it is the only button combination that will respond so you can't screw this up.. The press any of the other upper buttons one at a time(no combinations for these) until the stove will display a bunch of codes on the screen and reset to off-I believe.I'm doing this from memory.If you have further problems,I'll be nearby. Oh by the way,this test mode will test different parts of the system so don't be alarmed if the auger starts turning or the fan come on while you are doing this.And also I should point out that I got this error condition from when I put it on high for the first time for an extended period-doesn't do it anymore...pete


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

i tried pressing and holding both hi and lo with no results.


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 27, 2008)

Hopefully you understood-pressing high and low simultaneously-after a few seconds should go into test mode.If nothing happens,I'm quite at a loss at what to say.Like I mentioned before,I had the same problem-and the stove wouldn't reset. If you get it into test mode, rather than going thru all the other things I mentioned-which were a bit fuzzy at best, simply unplug the stove and then plug it back in again.I tried this and the stove reverted back to normal.If you ever happen to get the information about resetting or test mode or whatever,I'd appreciated it if you would share-email me if that is your preference


----------



## h82brngas (Jan 27, 2008)

i did like you said but nothing happens.  im still working on it.  if you find anything out as well, let me know


----------



## bburnette (Jan 28, 2008)

We did the two-button pressing and it worked Yeah, heat!   Thanks! :ahhh:


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 28, 2008)

glad to hear it....I hope to stumble across the information for this sometime soon because I am concerned that perhaps I may inadvertantly change some of the factory settings such as feed rate of pellets or whatever.Again ,if you hear of anything,I would appreciate knowing of what you have to share.....take care,pete


----------



## Siko (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  This forum was a life saver for us!  I was at my wits end after finding that the high temp reset was not tripped and even unplugging my Eco-45 overnight to try and correct my "H-1" error code.  When I googled "Drolet eco-45 problem", these forums came up.  You guys are a life saver.  I will be hanging around here often and I will also try to help out when I can.  I installed it myself in our basement in mid-December and so far, I am very happy with it.  But, as it goes, we are still learning with it every day.  We are heating both levels (1100 sq ft each) comfortably to an average of 72 degrees running the stove from anywhere between 2 and 5 depending on the outside temps.  After years of heating on electric baseboards, we are so anxious to achieve some drastic money saving!!


----------



## pete324rocket (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you will save some money,as long as you resist the temptation to use the electric heat "the way you used to" and turn it off whenever possible-remember,you now have two bills to contend with now that you are buying pellets as well.We had a wickedly cold dec-jan and the electric bill was somewhere around 160 bucks or so which I thought was fantastic even though the power rates went up over last year and even the power company were warning people to brace themselves for high bills.
As for the codes...I figured how to reset thru trial and error...wish I had the proper reading material on this. I'm hoping someone will come thru for me. There was no matches on the internet when I was searching for info on the drolet eco-45 before buying except for the manufacturer....you would almost expect that there is no subject left untouched on the internet but anyways it has started here and with that,there are a couple of others who have the same stove who have since shared their experiences....and I think thats great! Be not afraid to add your two cents worth....


----------



## baglady (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you Pete324!  
You solved the problem we were having with not being able to get rid of the H-1 error code.  Thank you again!


----------



## pete324rocket (Feb 17, 2008)

other than that,do you generally like your stove?


----------



## baglady (Feb 18, 2008)

We love our pellet stove!!  We have had very few problems with it and it keeps the house so cozy and warm.  As long as it is cleaned regularly, it works perfectly fine.


----------



## jpcamb (Nov 22, 2008)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> Hopefully you understood-pressing high and low simultaneously-after a few seconds should go into test mode.If nothing happens,I'm quite at a loss at what to say.Like I mentioned before,I had the same problem-and the stove wouldn't reset. If you get it into test mode, rather than going thru all the other things I mentioned-which were a bit fuzzy at best, simply unplug the stove and then plug it back in again.I tried this and the stove reverted back to normal.If you ever happen to get the information about resetting or test mode or whatever,I'd appreciated it if you would share-email me if that is your preference



Thanks pete324rocket!  Its saturday and 25F at the moment and I just had the H-1 error and didn't realize it was a 3 and out reset so without cooling the stove down I hit it a few times and then read the manual.. Thankfully I managed to find this thread! Really don't want to be burning oil too much. 

For what its worth I have a well insulated 2000sq ft house and this unit keeps it at 63 throughout  even when its in the 20s outside.


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting....I like to know if I have helped anybody.


----------



## neat (Dec 14, 2008)

We have purchased the Drolet eco 45 stove, and we have had the H2 code on it since last night.  We tried all that was suggested on here for how to clear codes and nothing has worked so far.  It is -40 C here with the wind chill right now, and we would really like our stove to be working....how frustrating!!  If anybody has any hints or knows what to do, please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## pete324rocket (Dec 15, 2008)

okay,Its been a year since I had to do this so I just went to the stove to refresh my memory just to be sure.
I will give the instructions again in case they were not so clear before.

On the control panel,there is the setting for the heat. There are 6 or 7 red lights that give the heat level as selected by you. To select those heat levels,you must press either one button or the other below the lights.
Okay, now that you have found those two buttons,you must press and hold them in ALL AT THE SAME TIME for a couple seconds or so until the display changes where the h1 code used to be. After it goes thru a sequence,it should be reset and thats all to it.


----------



## DougMorency (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a series 1 of the eco-45, and the two button reset of the H1 is not working for me, so I talked to Anne at Drolet this morning and here is the reset that she game me.

Press the "Mode" button and release
Press the "+" button and release
Press the "-" button and release
Press the "quiet" button and hold for 3 to 5 seconds.

The stove will reset/or power off and all should be fine.

I will try this when I get home from work tonight 

Doug


----------

